# update to oil for our cars



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

You can order it from Amazon. 

Amazon.com: Ardeca ARD010029-005 SYNTH-DX Gold/Yellow 10" x 12" x 6" 5w-30 Synthetic Motor Oil - 5 Liter: Automotive

$45.00 for 5 liters.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

it doesnt have to be dexos2...it needs to be ACEA C3....warranty is fine

i get it from Chevrolet Cruze Oil Change Kit - 55577033 - IDParts.com

they have flat rate shipping, so i get several at a time.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yup any ACEA C3 Rated oil is fine, even our manual says so!


----------



## Stss95 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just use mobil 1. 5 quarts at Walmart for $25


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Stss95 said:


> Just use mobil 1. 5 quarts at Walmart for $25


If you use regular Mobil 1 you will be in for problems. The diesel engine requires the low/mid SAPS version.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Um noooooooooo stss


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

CDI section should have separate log in, lol.


----------

